# Needing help with indian paint markings



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Google does wonders...

To start with - Indian symbols used on the war horse -Native American Indian Tribes - Over 2,000 articles on native american indians, their culture & traditions.

http://www.aaanativearts.com/article261.html


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

You can also go to your library and check out books on Indians there.


----------

